# Fishing tip # 602 photo hazards



## captken (Feb 24, 2008)

FISHING TIP # 602
PHOTO HAZARDS
Photographic Hazards
1) When your eye is glued to the view finder of a camera, you can’t see what else is going on around you. Spur of the moment photos are great but you can certainly get into trouble. 
My best advice is to stay out of the way. Don’t be a hazard to yourself or others by getting in the way. This is especially important when landing large or particularly dangerous species. 
2) Flash photography, especially in almost total darkness, can cause explosive reactions from fish. The only Swordfish I’ve gaffed was totally played out and well hooked on the flying gaff. The flash of a camera brought it back to life, causing it to jump and yank Gene Miller over the side when the flying gaff line up-ended him. The camera was lost in the confusion as was the Swordfish. 
3) Unhook the fish before photographing it. I’ve seen at least 2 people hooked while displaying fish with the lure still in its mouth. Fresh and lively fish make better photographs but is it worth the hazard? 
4) If the fish is still on the gaff, make sure the person holding the fish is aware of potential problems. Fish are immensely strong and a sudden flop can cause serious injury to the fisherman. 
5) Boga Grips and similar tools hold fish well but the fish is definitely not immobilized. NEVER use a Boga Grip to display a fish for a photo while it is still hooked on a multiple hook lure or rig.


----------

